# ok i finally want to share...



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

been umming and ahhing over posting and been bugging some people bu pm about him but finally decided i want to share and that i may need help/advice in the future, especcially s i havent had buns for about 10 years.

i rescued him from a preloved ad nearly 3 weeks ago and when i got him he was covered in wounds and scabs from fighting with his dad. But he had check up at the vets who said he was fine albeit a little underweight. Well, the scabs and wounds are healing nicely, he just has a few mats left in his fur, and he's put on a bit of weight! He's back at the vets on Friday to be vaccinated.

When i got him i was told he was 3 months old but the vet reckons he's older as he's fully developed, so he can be neutered whenever 

Anyhow, meet Ritz (short for Chorizo ).


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww hes lovely

i would however put him at around 3 - 4 months old, hes still in his gangly phase and developing

bucks bits tend to drop around the 3 month mark any way, as long as hes over 1kg he will be fine to neuter


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hes currently sat in my room on a 6 pack of vimto and he looks adorble! however every time i move to try and get a picture of him the little moo moves :lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

he looks like a baby, still fluffy, but he is gorgeous :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> awww hes lovely
> 
> i would however put him at around 3 - 4 months old, hes still in his gangly phase and developing
> 
> bucks bits tend to drop around the 3 month mark any way, as long as hes over 1kg he will be fine to neuter


Miss got there first, I too would put him around 3-4 months no older 
Vets aren't great at aging rabbits :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I already knew about him 
He is gorgeous metame, but then, you already know I thought that x
x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you're just not keen on his name


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

awww hes lovely


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> you're just not keen on his name


Nooo, I tell you what, it's actually grown on me now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

got him! HE doesn't look hppy becuse he literally just dipped his head to jump off and come over and i told him not to even think bout moving until i had his photo :scared:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is beautiful  what a stunning little boy, and I have a real soft spot for lops(or ears still deciding), especially patterned 

Well done for the rescue, and so after his neuter we need to find a wifebun for him 

*heidi*


----------



## youthnovels (Jan 16, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I have a soft spot for lops hence why I have four!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww, he's absolutely scrummy!  Well done for rescuing him.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awww bless he is super cute!  x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys  he had his vaccinations at the vet today and he's happy with how he's healing up


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Awww he's gorgeous and i love the name xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

He looks all cute and cuddly, I love his colours too.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

awww hes a real cutie isnt he


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful Bun lovely colours and markings and he looks very sweet.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

not big enough to make a pie with


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

He's lovely Metame


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous bunny!


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

He's a real cutie.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bordie said:


> not big enough to make a pie with


trust you bordie 

im just gonna wait til hes bigger and make a pair of gloves :scared:

***

thanks fir all your kind comments, guys


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

bordie said:


> not big enough to make a pie with


That's why you get two


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awwww he's gorgeous!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous  xxx


----------

